# Anyone using Bosch Clear Advantage wipers?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Weird. I have Bosch Icons and they don't chatter whatsoever on up to 80 MPH.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bosch Icons on the P5 for the last two years. Still work like new. Longest blade is 22". Does the blade chatter at all speeds, dry and wet?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Weird. I have Bosch Icons and they don't chatter whatsoever on up to 80 MPH.


I had em and they started to chatter a year in. On my subaru they usually lasted 2 summers and a winter from the same constant use on the turnpike clearing bugs on a rain-x hand treated window using rain-x washer fluid. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I had em and they started to chatter a year in. On my subaru they usually lasted 2 summers and a winter from the same constant use on the turnpike clearing bugs on a rain-x hand treated window using rain-x washer fluid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Year and a half here, but I don't drive much either.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Bosch Icons on the P5 for the last two years. Still work like new. Longest blade is 22". Does the blade chatter at all speeds, dry and wet?


From what I read when comparing, the Icon and Clear Advantage might use different rubber compositions ("fx dual rubber compound with Quiet Glide" for the Icon, "graphite-treated natural rubber" for the CA). I'm not sure if that has any relevance here. 

The blade chatters at all speeds in the wet, but does not chatter at all dry. Oddly, the passenger side does not chatter, but the driver side does. As a side note, these blades are close to brand new, about a month old, and the drivers side started chattering about a week after installation.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Again comparing the Icon to the CA, the adapter on the Icon is different than the CA. The CA adapter looks like cheap plastic. Maybe its a case of a poor adapter?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

It appears that the Icon has a distinct airfoil, or spoiler, shape to the beam while the CA does not. I wonder if the CA design is getting the chatter from turbulence from air passing over the rib on the beam. Time for some vortex generators? 

Just kidding on the vortex thingies.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Did you notice that the drivers side OEM blade has an airfoil on the assembly? I believe the element is there to keep the blade planted against the glass.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Did you notice that the drivers side OEM blade has an airfoil on the assembly? I believe the element is there to keep the blade planted against the glass.


I was afraid of that weird design. These blades don't work on the Escalade passenger side as the windshield curves too radical for it to sweep the corners. OEM was used again for that application. I did save the OEM ones from my ECO. They were on the car for 48 miles and one rain/hail storm before I decided they weren't to my liking 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I wonder if the CA design is getting the chatter from turbulence from air passing over the rib on the beam.





99_XC600 said:


> Did you notice that the drivers side OEM blade has an airfoil on the assembly? I believe the element is there to keep the blade planted against the glass.


I did notice, but the chatter is present at all road speeds, including at a stop. It also doesn't increase or decrease with speed.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> I did notice, but the chatter is present at all road speeds, including at a stop. It also doesn't increase or decrease with speed.


Yes, but did you just put in a refill into the OEM assembly or did you change the whole assembly with the Bosch one?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Yes, but did you just put in a refill into the OEM assembly or did you change the whole assembly with the Bosch one?


The whole assembly is a new Bosch 24CA wiper blade.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> The whole assembly is a new Bosch 24CA wiper blade.



Ok. I believe the OEM assembly with the airfoil built into it also adds more rigidity/weight/downforce to the entire blade assembly. Since the drivers side is a longer blade than the passenger side. There's more of a contact/surface area on the glass. It sounds like the Bosch replacement is too light and is just skipping across the glass.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Possibly. I will play around with them some more and report back if I can get them finally working. If not, I am likely going to simply swap them out for new OEM blades or Icons. Hopefully this thread will help others looking for new wiper blades that the Bosch Clear Advantage blades may not work well in this application.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Many years ago, I bought some replacement wipers for my '92 Saturn SC and the long blades on that car would not stay on the glass, especially at driving speed. I contacted the manufacturer (Trico IIRC) and they sent me a set of snap on airfoils to try. Cured the problem instantly.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Use RainX - then you don't need wipers - really.


----------



## juniorkirk (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm just posting this here now since I've been looking EVERYWHERE for which blade to use from Bosch for the ICON and couldn't find what letter to use (A, B, OE). The driver side is 24A, passanger side is 18B.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (May 9, 2018)

I've been using Michelin high performance wiper blades ( i buy them at wally world ) for a couple of years and find them to probably be for me, a good all around wiper blade... Now i also use RainX on my windshield and use RainX wiper fluid too... and even in heavy rain, i rarely have to turn on the wipers past intermediate...


----------



## hstc2003 (Dec 18, 2018)

I use the Trico Ultra which are Made In USA on my 2014 Cruze. They work really well in both the summer and our upstate New York winters. Trico has others that are also USA made but I have not tried those. I had to order them through WalMart


----------

